# Eclypso



## cat777 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

  I recently re-vamped my site and am now looking for other sites to share reciprocal links with.  Although lots of links are a good thing, I'd rather limit them to sites that are somewhat similiar to mine.  What do I consider similar?  Fine Art, Travel, B&W, Concerts, abstract etc.  What I don't really consider similar are things like Wedding, Fashion, Food, etc.  If you may be interested in a link exchange please take a look then use the Reciprocal Link Request found here:


Eclypso

Thanks


----------

